# Garter Snake



## rip18 (Aug 16, 2011)

Another snake from a while back.

This garter snake was on the front porch of Little Critter's babysitter - she was more than glad for me to take it off for a photo shoot!

Nikon D3s, 200 mm, f/10, 1/180th second, ISO 2200, fill flash, tripod, slight crop.

On a little different note, I've finally reassembled some camera gear & gotten it into a bag to carry with me tomorrow!  The camera gear used for this photo was borrowed (though I did end up buying the 200 mm lens...).  It has been such a pain to replace gear (and get all the lens plates to attach to tripods) and get the camera body options set correctly (hopefully!).  So, I should have some new shots to share soon...


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats a great lookin shot. I havent seen many snakes this summer but it seems everyone else is.  By the way, when I sent my D300 in for repair it came back with factory settings. It took me a couple of days to get my settings back to where I had them. I didnt realize I had made so many tweaks.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool shot, Rip.  That looks a lot like the one I saw going through the grass as I left work the other day.  

Glad to hear you are getting the gear togeather.  Now you know that means I've got to tell you "Get to posting some pictures".

Hoss


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great pic of a cool snake!


----------



## quinn (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice rip!glad to yer the road to recovery!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool shot Rip!


----------



## Joker (Aug 17, 2011)

fine shot , wish I had the money for a D3 !


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2011)

Sweet!  Looks like it is tied in a knot!


----------



## leo (Aug 18, 2011)

Fine shot Rip, glad you are getting it back together ...


----------



## carver (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck Rip,I sure enjoy your photos


----------



## BeastieDawg (Aug 19, 2011)

Rip is that the 200f2?


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 19, 2011)

Cool pic!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 19, 2011)

Great detail,that 200 is laser sharp.Wise purchase.


----------

